# Double ended bulbs



## johnnylongjohns (Jun 29, 2014)

Does anyone use the new double ended bulbs? Are they better, or gimmick?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2014)

I have never seen them.  Can you send us a link?


----------



## DrFever (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.gavita-holland.com/index.php/products/lamps/item/gavita-pro-plus-1000w-el-de.html


----------



## Light (Jun 30, 2014)

Having worked with lighting, when these first came to the market they boasted MORE PAR WATTS higher yields and yada yada yada.  Guess what... in most cases these are true claims but I wouldn't buy them.

The reasons why is most people are currently running there lamps on mis matched systems like a Hortilux bulb on a Quantum ballast in an old **** reflector that needs cleaned badly.  Philips is selling a system not just a light their selling you their ballast rated for that lamp in a brand new reflector all dialed in professionally.  So for the average amateur grower, they will see the difference.  

The flip side of this is your locking yourself into their brand similar to the Apple iphone hipsters movement. The major thing these systems lack is the UVB to produce high levels of THC.  If your not focused on quality of your bud or your still stuck in the mindset of you have to flower under a sodium light I'd say this system is for you. 
BUT if you would like to save some money and not completely change your room, I'd go with a full spectrum lamp, replace your ballast and clean your reflectors!  

It's as simple as this, Cannabis produces THC to defend itself from outer elements of stress, so give it UVB just as the sun would from Veg to Bloom.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 1, 2014)

light what most people prob don't know  is reflectors should be changed out  pretty much  same time  as  bulb     you have to also realize that  most uvb radation does get reflect back  atmosphere protects us from  UV radiation , as well as clouds   just read that    snow reflects 94 percent of  uvb ,  smoke and dust  like most  cities atmosphere  reflects as much as 50 percent ,   
 Rain droplets scatter it all back into space  , 
Don't make it out that only UVB will produce  THC ,,,  THC is strain related  like saying well  if i grew some ak47  near equator  where  the  highest THC  strains are growing   then my ak 47 would produce pretty much the same   THC , 
 strains are grown on regions  where there capable of growing  from the hindu , to kush mountains  etc  and even tho  there  grown in higher elevations   where there will be more  UVB  they still fall short to there   sisters  down south 
 many factors  effect THC  from temps   to healthy plants  etc  

Cheers     Doc 

View attachment 10003500_10152319414029861_1943532691_n.jpg


----------



## Light (Jul 1, 2014)

I know UVB isn't the only factor, you bring up a lot of great points.  I need to calm down on my UVB kick thanx for bringing me back to reality.

I had my UVB coffee this morning and feeling great.  I want to go swimming in a burrito with penguins and unicorns.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 9, 2014)

Light said:


> Having worked with lighting, when these first came to the market they boasted MORE PAR WATTS higher yields and yada yada yada. Guess what... in most cases these are true claims but I wouldn't buy them.
> 
> The reasons why is most people are currently running there lamps on mis matched systems like a Hortilux bulb on a Quantum ballast in an old **** reflector that needs cleaned badly. Philips is selling a system not just a light their selling you their ballast rated for that lamp in a brand new reflector all dialed in professionally. So for the average amateur grower, they will see the difference.
> 
> ...


 
 There are currently quite a few companies marketing these lights. There are quite a few combinations of Ballast/Hood to look at. Sunlight Supply just released their Air Cooled version of DE bulb, that can be fired by a few different Ballasts. I have never seen a Phillips ballast, you have a link?

 As far as quality, I see no difference at all as compared to a digi fired full spectrum bulb..the only difference is the loss of weight. I have most of my herb tested, and saw no change as far as % on thc/cbd/cbn's

 Myself, I chose to run the Gavita Pro E series. They just released this particular model a few months ago. This runs on voltage from 110 to 240, and self adjusts to the input voltage. I use 3 phase 110/208, so they work great for me. They are not aircooled, so you need AT LEAST a 10ft ceiling to consider them. They recommend at least 36-42 inches off the canopy for these lights. They run HOT, but the design of the reflector virtually causes the heat to rise away from the fixture immediately. An AC unit is a must, at least in Cali.

 If you do have a place to run this system, you will never look back. These lights will smash any other, including LED's.
 Watch the Industry change in the coming year or so, as folks will run to these lights.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2014)

Sounds pretty hot for my desert, but very interesting.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Oct 23, 2014)

Hps is best for flowering.  If you want uvb then use supplemental light.  8ft ceilings are fine for that good just need to scrog indica.  They are the best hps on the market.  My friend is using thousands and kills it.  I'd say he gets more than his magnum xxl every time.  He's had de lamps for over year.  I also use the e series.  Just got my first one.  Yet to light it though.  I am contemplating grabbing some of their 750 DE.  I have 2 plasma 2 classic pro and 1 600e.


----------

